# 65-year-old Woman Beats Half-naked, 300-pound Man With Bat



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 17, 2019)

*65-year-old woman beats half-naked, 300-pound man with bat*

GAINESVILLE, Florida -- It was early Sunday morning when 65-year-old Clarese Gainey heard a noise outside her apartment. 

As she looked out the window, she says she saw a man in his boxers pulling at her car door handle and knocking on the window, attempting to break in. Before calling police, she took matters into her own hands. 

"I grab my bat, I brace myself and I ease the door open," Gainey told WGFL. 

 That's when police and Gainey say 5'6, 300 pound Antonio Mosely charged her. 

"I took that bat and hit him upside the head like 'pi-yah!' He said 'Ow!'" 

Police say Mosely ran to a nearby mobile home park, leaving behind his pants, shirt and a sock. 

"He was in his drawers, he didn't have no shoes on, no shirt or nothing," Gainey said.

 A K-9 unit tracked him inside a mobile home, where they say he was wearing a new pair of pants with cocaine in its pocket. 

Officers brought Mosely back to Gainey to identify him. She says she could easily identify him by not only his appearance, but the injury to his head. 

Mosely is being held in the Alachua County Jail with two counts of burglary and drug possession. 

"He better be glad I didn't have a gun," Gainey said. "Because I would have shot him. But this is my gun right here (baseball bat). Because I gone 'Pi-yow!'"


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 17, 2019)

I ain't go lie, I got some major ki-ki's in at "Pi-yow" but leave the 300 pound coke heads  for the police to handle.   This could have gone wayyyyyyyy wrong.  The bat-fu was strong in Miss Clarese because she spent many hours swangin bats for a living. Somebody without all that practice might have faltered.


----------



## Petal26 (Apr 18, 2019)

I'm glad she's OK.  This could've gone all sorts of wrong.

She reminds me of my granny (May she RIP).  At 4'11 she stayed beating up her adult sons, all well over 6 feet, and their friends   They all deserved it


----------



## IslandMummy (Apr 20, 2019)

Im glad that crackhead did not hurt and hopefully he’s in jail


----------



## intellectualuva (Apr 20, 2019)

I'm glad she wasn't hurt but I don't want her opening the door to battle drugged up men over a car.


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Apr 20, 2019)

When these folks gon' learn to leave old folks and their stuff alone?  Madea don' told them they don' worked too hard for their stuff to have them stealin' their stuff.  They need to go get themselves a job!


----------



## Theresamonet (Apr 20, 2019)

Crackers Phinn said:


> I ain't go lie, I got some major ki-ki's in at "Pi-yow" but leave the 300 pound coke heads  for the police to handle.   This could have gone wayyyyyyyy wrong.  The bat-fu was strong in Miss Clarese because she spent many hours swangin bats for a living. Somebody without all that practice might have faltered.



They said she was a high school softball player. HS was a long time ago for Clarese. Lol She got lucky.


----------



## Crackers Phinn (Apr 20, 2019)

HappilyLiberal said:


> When these folks gon' learn to leave old folks and their stuff alone?  Madea don' told them they don' worked too hard for their stuff to have them stealin' their stuff.  They need to go get themselves a job!


That’s the problem,  Madea is a 6’5” gym going to dude.  Most real old ladies are 5’6” or less and probably don’t lift nothing heavier than laundry.


----------



## GinnyP (Apr 20, 2019)

Pow....he said Ow
Thank God she’s okay!


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Apr 21, 2019)

Poor Bubba is going to be the laughingstock of the prison yard!


----------



## Laela (Apr 21, 2019)

I hope she's not a loner and has family who can look out for her... she's all on the news , folks likely knows where she lives and frankly, if I were related to her, she wasn't getting on camera to say anything. The news reporter would be speaking to the door!
Media exploitation of black folks still exist. But I'm glad she's OK ..hope he doesn't come back..he can't get put away for too long for that ... jail is a revolving door


----------

